# My List of Collectables



## JasonBurrows (Nov 27, 2011)

I am a big Legend of Zelda fan and so here is my Collectable Item list:

-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Soundtrack CD x2 (New and Sealed with 1 Club Nintendo Reciept)
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Ocarina of Time Replica x4 (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Preorder Box x2 (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Gold Bundle x1 (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Nintendo 3DS (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Gold Bundle x1 (Opened, but in complete condition)
-Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword Promotional Poster x2
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Promotional Stand x1
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Promotional Keyring x2 (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (Opened, but in complete condition)
-Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Original Soundtrack x1 (New and Sealed)
-Legend of Zelda: Link Plush (New and Sealed)
-GamesMaster Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Special (Unopened)
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Limited Edition Strategy Guide (Opened)

Here are my miscellaneous collectable items:

-Sonic Generations Collector's Edition for PlayStation 3 (New and Sealed)
-Super Mario All-Stars 25th Anniversary (New and Sealed with very minor, but noticeable tears/marks)
-Super Mario All-Stars 25th Anniversary (Opened, but in complete condition)
-GamesMaster Sonic the Hedgehog 20th Anniversary Special (Unopened)
-Sonic Generations Promotional Poster x1

This list is just what I can think of right now, I might have quite a few more things than this.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2011)

I think no need to bump

and personally, no biggie. I see no reason to have all these unopened things


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2011)

Seems like a big waste of money.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone else get this idiot's message about all of his collector's items? Can someone say attention whore?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon Boy don't you think you're being rude =/ If you feel that way you really shouldn't post about it. 

Anyway, you do have a big collection, you plan on selling it sometime lol Personally I don't collect games, I just want to play them!


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Seems like a big waste of money.


^^^^^^^


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2011)

Agreeing with everyone except Kaiaa in this thread.



Spoiler: @BB



[size=-2]attention whore[/size]


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2011)

So what do you gain from this?


----------



## .IE. (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I really don't get the point...why would you just collect them? (and not even use them?) Wouldn't it be better just to play them or sell them?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 5, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Well, I really don't get the point...why would you just collect them? (and not even use them?) Wouldn't it be better just to play them or sell them?



He buys multiple copies of everything..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 6, 2011)

So why brag about it?
I could see a thread like "What does your collection consist of?" or something similar. However, that is not the case; it's more of a "this is what I have, so be jealous" type of thread.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright, let's all calm it down. 
Why can't somebody just enjoy collecting something? And even then, who wants to collect something and not be able to show it off?
BB, you could of easily turned it into that thread by posting your collections. That said, anyone can then come back and say their's is better and start an argument. 
Yes, Burrows methods do seem a bit much, especially with the PMing. 

Anyway, no more ill posts.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 6, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Alright, let's all calm it down.
> Why can't somebody just enjoy collecting something? And even then, who wants to collect something and not be able to show it off?
> BB, you could of easily turned it into that thread by posting your collections. That said, anyone can then come back and say their's is better and start an argument.
> Yes, Burrows methods do seem a bit much, especially with the PMing.
> ...


Hey AndyB, I agree with you and when I first saw all those comments, I just yawned and I thought the following in my mind "Typical rude TBT'ers..." (Hence why I haven't posted until now.)
The mean people on here used to REALLY bother me, but these days, it is just too boring for words...


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2011)

AndyB said:


> especially with the PMing.



Yes, the PM's annoy me


----------



## AndyB (Dec 6, 2011)

That's enough Bidoof.
No additional comments were needed, no extra little stabs. None.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 19, 2011)

@Jason: Nice collection!
I don't collect games but I think it's cool you like them enough to collect them.

@AndyB: Some people can be rude.
I don't think Jason meant this thread as a 'I'm better than you' thing at all.
Alot of people collect different things, this is just another type of collecting.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 19, 2011)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I don't think Jason meant this thread as a 'I'm better than you' thing at all.
> Alot of people collect different things, this is just another type of collecting.


No I didn't mean it like that at all, I apologize to anyone who may have taken it badly, I meant it exactly like MDofDarkheart has said.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 19, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> No I didn't mean it like that at all, I apologize to anyone who may have taken it badly, I meant it exactly like MDofDarkheart has said.



Oh my gosh! I was right?!?!
*jumps for joy*
I almost never get anything right!
*dances around the thread*
So yeah anyway, I collect figurines and plushies.
Though I don't collect games, I'm impressed with your collection Jason.
I might try to get a playable game collection together.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 20, 2011)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh my gosh! I was right?!?!
> *jumps for joy*
> I almost never get anything right!
> *dances around the thread*
> ...


Congratulations MDofDarkheart!
I now own Rayman Origins Collector's Edition for the Sony PlayStation 3!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 22, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Congratulations MDofDarkheart!
> I now own Rayman Origins Collector's Edition for the Sony PlayStation 3!



Cool, I trying to get a Wii game collection and a 3DS game collection started.

*3ds games: played + owned*

1. Nintendogs+cats: golden retriever and friends
2. Harvest moon: Tale of Two Towns

*DS: played and owned*

1. Pokemon White

*Wii: played and owned*

1. My Sims
2. My Sims: Kingdom
3. My Sims: Agents
4. Animal Crossing: City Folk
5. Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
6. Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility


----------

